# A few slingshot facts to think about



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

SLINGSHOT FACTS

1.	There is no perfect slingshot

2.	There is no perfect bands

3.	There is no perfect pouch

4.	There is no perfect shooting style

5.	There is no perfect tying method

6.	There is no perfect ammo

7.	There is no perfect fork material

8.	There is no perfect fork style

9.	There is no perfect technique

10. There is no perfect shooter

11. There is no perfect slingshot law

12. There is no perfect slingshot use

13. There is no perfect shooter

14. There is no perfect release

15. There is no perfect slingshot fact list

•	Wood is warmer than metal

•	Metal is stronger than wood

•	Latex out-performs other rubbers

•	Thin bands Out-performs thick bands

•	Thick bands out last thin bands

•	Tapered bands shoot faster than straight bands

•	A light pouch shoots faster than a heavy one

•	Bands shoot faster in warm weather

•	Longer draw lengths produce more speed and power

•	A tree fork is stronger than a board cut slingshot (most of the time)

•	Lead is the best hunting ammo

•	Leather makes the best pouch (to date)

•	Cotton makes the best tie string (does not cut string)

•	Slingshot shooting is a popular sport around the world

Tex-Shooter 1-1-07


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Good list Bill!! Very comprehensive!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Wise words Tex but true!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That seems pretty close to perfect to me


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

beauty of slingshot lies in the simplicity, and no perfect.

Therefor everyone has the chance to create better shooting record.

Everyone could be a master as long as he takes enough practice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

no best,only better . 
no worst,only worse.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter is wrong here.

Miss universe in skimpy clothing on a nice day, shooting one of Joergs Slingshots.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Bible!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> SLINGSHOT FACTS
> 
> 1.	There is no perfect slingshot
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Deimos said:


> Tex-Shooter is wrong here.
> 
> Miss universe in skimpy clothing on a nice day, shooting one of Joergs Slingshots.


Yea butt, without no draws on.


----------

